# Learning curve



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Poor Lexi was a victim of me not able to figure out how to clip the comb onto the clippers. She's a bit uneven (actually a lot). 

















Beemer got the benefit to learning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Great work! Poppy is barely still enough to brush, never mind clip  Did you have help?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

love that first pic, have seen worse professional grooms so I wouldn't worry, just fluff her up and go over it again if you need to, doesn't look bad at all - and those coats are very forgiving with the waves.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She looks fine. You did way better than me. My first time I forgot to clip the comb on and Rufus had a couple of bald stripes, like Rinaldo! Our comb works with a spring action. It takes a fair bit of effort to push it forward enough to latch it on.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie doesn't like the clippers. I have turned them on so she can see and hear them....won't let me get too close to her though. I am able to touch her with them off. On the weekend I bought a pair of Scaredy Cut clippers. They are removable clipper combs that attach to a pair of scissors. She seems ok with them but I'm working up the courage to clip her beautiful wavy long hair.  I really don't want to as so far it is easy to maintain.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Fairlie, I couldn't figure out how to attach the combs so Lexi got a near shave strip about 6 inches long on her back. It wasn't until I was sorta done with her (really was tufts of long hair interspersed through near nakedness) that I figured out the comb. 

Marion, I actually did it by myself. Sat on the floor and held their collar. Lexi eventually just lied down but mostly they sat. I also went quick because they aren't great fans of the clippers but they looked good enough. My two really let me maneuver them with just a little fuss. So long as it isn't too long, they tolerate me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is fab - especially for a first try 

Some of Mollys first cuts were very dodgy indeed - as was the time I forgot I had removed the comb and what was meant to be a slight trim ended up with a scalped strip down the middle of her back


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> That is fab - especially for a first try
> 
> Some of Mollys first cuts were very dodgy indeed - as was the time I forgot I had removed the comb and what was meant to be a slight trim ended up with a scalped strip down the middle of her back


If Molly lacks vanity the way Rufus does it did not bother her a smidge.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly really does not care what she looks like - we did have one of her other nightmare clips when I had the bright idea of trying to cut with scissors while she was wet the weekend before she met a friend (who is a groomer) for the first time  her general opinion is I have got better 

For anyone reading - cutting with scissors when wet is a really really really bad idea


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just adore their eyes....so expressive. .


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well done Maureen!! They still look just as gorgeous as ever x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She looks much better than my two after their professional groom. I don't know what got in to my groomer after is being so good last time (after last groom I thought we had finally found the right groomer!!). 

Lexi is always stunning xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> She looks much better than my two after their professional groom. I don't know what got in to my groomer after is being so good last time (after last groom I thought we had finally found the right groomer!!).
> 
> Lexi is always stunning xx


Ha my 2 are just about growing back.... I'd say 4-5 weeks & they'll be perfect


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You good a really good job!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I trim their face little bit every few days. So what struck me was how some of the groomers got their heads to look the same. I just followed the shape of their heads and they came out totally different. 

Thanks everyone. The length of Beemer is what I would love for them to be all of the time but always got them shorter since they grow out. Now I'll just keep them this length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I always find the legs to be the hardest part. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I just grazed the legs to get them a little familiar. They are so sensitive with their feet that it's going to take little bites at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

